# A little help please



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven:t been carp fishing since i was a kid , I have a handicapped friend that likes to carp fish but can not travel very far,any help from you guys would be great,.He lives in olmstedfalls oh .any good ponds or lakes near by? thanks guys


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Send me a PM as I have a spot that is very close to Olmsted Falls. Big and plentiful Carp.....


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry lunker 23, but i cannot figure out how to PM you.but i would like to know where to go ,as long as it has lots of room,.and it not to hilly.thanks again fish chris


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just sent you a message.


----------

